# Setup Spanish bank account from the UK quickly before?



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all, basically we are moving over to spain for 6 or so months, I've got the flat sorted and 2 month deposit already sent. But I need a spanish bank account to pay for bills, phone bills, internet, right?

I would like to setup the account from the UK so that it would be ready when I get there and get things setup for business asap. So a non-residents one is the one. I've had a look around the net and there seems to be a few answers, but I dunno what's the quickest /easiest way to get a bank account with funds next week without NIE just passport?

Cheers.


----------



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Answers I've found so far are - Just going into a spanish bank there with a passport and setting one up but the timeframes vary from instant usage to a few days (which is no good). Or trying to find santander/barclays etc... here in UK and use them to setup a spanish account easier, but no one in the UK banks seems to have much of an idea how to do it really.

Or finally setting one up on their spanish website such as: 

https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl/Young-people/1191332201205/en/

I just sent an application here, see what happens, hopefully it will be quick enough and easy enough to setup here and get some money over there before we leave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Redline99 said:


> Answers I've found so far are - Just going into a spanish bank there with a passport and setting one up but the timeframes vary from instant usage to a few days (which is no good). Or trying to find santander/barclays etc... here in UK and use them to setup a spanish account easier, but no one in the UK banks seems to have much of an idea how to do it really.
> 
> Or finally setting one up on their spanish website such as:
> 
> ...


Go onto their web site and ring the number. Ive been speaking to them today and got good responses


----------



## Trish06 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi! We used Lloyds bank when we moved to Spain for a year. My husband set up the account in the UK before leaving for Spain and the account was ready for him when he got there. It took a little bit for the debit card to arrive but we could use the account no problem from day one by going to the bank or accessing it online. What's more is that there was no fee for transferring money from our Lloyds account in the UK to The Spanish account so it was easy to switch about our money. I've lived in Spain before this time and found it nearly impossible to set up an account once I was there without a NIE so you're best off doing it before you go. Good luck!


----------



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Trish06 said:


> Hi! We used Lloyds bank when we moved to Spain for a year. My husband set up the account in the UK before leaving for Spain and the account was ready for him when he got there. It took a little bit for the debit card to arrive but we could use the account no problem from day one by going to the bank or accessing it online. What's more is that there was no fee for transferring money from our Lloyds account in the UK to The Spanish account so it was easy to switch about our money. I've lived in Spain before this time and found it nearly impossible to set up an account once I was there without a NIE so you're best off doing it before you go. Good luck!


Was that with an international account? Or two separate accounts? I had a look on LLoyds site and only found an international account which it seems as though you need an annual income of over £50k to setup


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Redline99 said:


> Answers I've found so far are - Just going into a spanish bank there with a passport and setting one up but the timeframes vary from instant usage to a few days (which is no good). Or trying to find santander/barclays etc... here in UK and use them to setup a spanish account easier, but no one in the UK banks seems to have much of an idea how to do it really.
> 
> Or finally setting one up on their spanish website such as:
> 
> ...


Hi - when I looked around for a non-resident bank account in my adopted city, way back when, I was turned down by almost all the banks there (the need to be a resident,complete with NIE, before being accepted was, I'd imagined, no longer an issue for EU citizens, but, if so, bank managers there weren't about to change their policies to suit Brussels - or me..! In fact, every one of the Spanish banks insisted upon my having both_ 'residencia_' and an NIE - without which, nothing could be done….

Ultimately, I was fortunate to find myself outside a branch of Deutsche Bank, where, in desperation, I entered, requested a non-resident bank account - and was accepted! Better and better - one of the staff (an Investment Manager) spoke English well enough to be able to explain the ramifications of my new current account (my own level of Spanish, combined with my near -phobia of Maths. certainly wouldn't have got me through that meeting..!). 

To date, I've been very happy with my chance decision - and that English speaking fund manager sits at his desk close to the entrance, so I can always call upon his services, if I've failed to understand something bank-related - usually, a letter from the bank…!

Wishing you luck in your own search,

Saludos,
GC


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

get a caxton card to use till your spanish account is ready.


----------



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

el pescador said:


> get a caxton card to use till your spanish account is ready.


What does that do? Can you pay for bills for things on the internet that ask for a bank account number to pay it? I don't think you can pay direct debit for things.


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

We are with lloyds and went to lloyds international in Torrox last year for advice
Now we are ever closer to moving we went into bank in UK for something else and spoke to manager whom we know from before and he said lloyds moving out of Spain and a Spanish bank is taking over there 
We also went into Barclays the other day and they cant help with Spanish Barclays account as Barclays is just an umbrella for different depts and they dont interact


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Redline99 said:


> Answers I've found so far are - Just going into a spanish bank there with a passport and setting one up but the timeframes vary from instant usage to a few days (which is no good). Or trying to find santander/barclays etc... here in UK and use them to setup a spanish account easier, but no one in the UK banks seems to have much of an idea how to do it really.
> 
> Or finally setting one up on their spanish website such as:
> 
> ...


Did you have any luck with setting up your Sabadell account, and was it straightforward? Their Prestige Care Account looks like it might be just what I need, seeing as there is a free (limited) translation service, and no commission charge for transferring funds from my UK account.


----------



## Trish06 (Feb 13, 2011)

Redline99 said:


> Was that with an international account? Or two separate accounts? I had a look on LLoyds site and only found an international account which it seems as though you need an annual income of over £50k to setup



Our English account was with Halifax which is owned by Lloyd's tsb group. We had them set up a Lloyd's international nonresident account in Spain that supposedly wasn't supposed to drop below €2,500 in the account, each month it did we were charged €20 but it didn't have a salary requirement.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trish06 said:


> Our English account was with Halifax which is owned by Lloyd's tsb group. We had them set up a Lloyd's international nonresident account in Spain that supposedly wasn't supposed to drop below €2,500 in the account, each month it did we were charged €20 but it didn't have a salary requirement.


Please bear in mind that Lloyds International Bank doesn't really exist any more - it has been bought out by Sabadell.

So Halifax Hispania == Llloyds International == Sabadell


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Trish06 said:


> Hi! We used Lloyds bank when we moved to Spain for a year. My husband set up the account in the UK before leaving for Spain and the account was ready for him when he got there. It took a little bit for the debit card to arrive but we could use the account no problem from day one by going to the bank or accessing it online. What's more is that there was no fee for transferring money from our Lloyds account in the UK to The Spanish account so it was easy to switch about our money. I've lived in Spain before this time and found it nearly impossible to set up an account once I was there without a NIE so you're best off doing it before you go. Good luck!



although Lloyds have a terrible exchange rate.
Would have been a good idea to have set the account up and then used another fx company to do the transfer


----------



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

*Deutsche Bank*



GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - when I looked around for a non-resident bank account in my adopted city, way back when, I was turned down by almost all the banks there (the need to be a resident,complete with NIE, before being accepted was, I'd imagined, no longer an issue for EU citizens, but, if so, bank managers there weren't about to change their policies to suit Brussels - or me..! In fact, every one of the Spanish banks insisted upon my having both_ 'residencia_' and an NIE - without which, nothing could be done….
> 
> Ultimately, I was fortunate to find myself outside a branch of Deutsche Bank, where, in desperation, I entered, requested a non-resident bank account - and was accepted! Better and better - one of the staff (an Investment Manager) spoke English well enough to be able to explain the ramifications of my new current account (my own level of Spanish, combined with my near -phobia of Maths. certainly wouldn't have got me through that meeting..!).
> 
> ...


Hola GUAPACHICA,
superb information regarding Deutsche Bank, I wonder if I can ask one or two more questions?

I am planning to be in the Marbella area of Spain this December to look at some property for rental and to open a bank account. I will not be a resident of Spain, nor will I have a fixed address at the time of my application to Deutsche Bank, do you anticipate this being a problem?

Also, it's a very long shot, but is your branch of Deutsche Bank in/around the Costa Del Sol?

Really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

deutsche bank marbella


Av de Ricardo Soriano, 39, 29601 Marbella, Málaga, Spain


----------



## DKT (Oct 28, 2013)

If you enquire with Halifax in England they will be able to set you up with an account with Lloyds international in Spain, the trick is finding a Lloyds near where you live in Spain. Under certain conditions money transfers between the two branches are free. DKT


----------

